

Top tech start-up logos - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/marketing/top-10-start-up-logos/201201125053.html

======
michaporat
Great article. You never get a second chance to make a first impression, and a
logo is often exactly that.

Love the any.do logo... I'm a sucker for simple typography <http://any.do>

~~~
zalew
Haven't heard of it, I'm testing this app right now, looks really sleek.
Starting to love it.

